# Poseidon's new bed



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

The bed I had bought him for Christmas decided to fall apart (zipper literally came off as soon as I touched it), so I took it back to the store and got him a new one.

He seems to approve.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks comfy!


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

*beds*

sure does look comphy...wished Sully would fall in love with a bed but he tears them all up! I've been thru so many beds, lol. My next one if I can find one that will hold up is an elevated cot. I don't think he'll ruin that.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww that is too cute!


----------

